# Night Riding



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

After riding single track for many years in daylight I picked up a new passion in night riding on single track a few months back to add to my already mtbr passion .. Night riding is a totally different experience and is a total blast .


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Yep, Awesome! I just started night riding this year and have to say I should have started years ago. Opens up a lot more riding time. Brings new life to stale trails. I was just riding today and went to do a second lap and thought I better hurry before it gets dark, then I went back to the car and got my lights and then thought, I got all night. This is sweet!
Highly recommend it.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm scared of the dark.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Hence the lights...


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm afraid of getting a ticket.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

RiceBrnr said:


> Hence the lights...


I've seen Blair Witch Project. Not falling for that trick again.

Ok serious answer now, Night riding does seem a good idea, I'm always racing to get back before dark. . . and it's proving to be a real hassle. Something to consider soon.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

andytiedye said:


> I'm afraid of getting a ticket.


Local park trails ? If so most allow it but you have to be out of there at a certain time , or you get locked in .


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Totally love night riding, did it a bit when in high school and picked it up again a few years back. Technology has come a long way in terms of battery life, brightness, and size, it's amazing. I actually prefer night riding over day in many ways now. You sort of feel more connected


----------



## stillslow (Feb 21, 2014)

Been night riding for several years, battery life today makes it much more enjoyable. Nothing like riding home with a flashlight because the your battery slowly died. 

A bar light and a helmet light will reduce the shadow line. I've often scared the crap out of myself using only a bar light and catching shadow movement peripheral vision.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

I know I looked into lighting several years back and got overwhelmed with all the choices and at that time prices where beyond my budget( before all the cheap priced clones) so I gave up and just continued to ride daytime , then I got a itch again a few months back and read a bunch on the night and bike lighting sub forum here and got some cheap Chinese clones and was amazed how bad ass it was on my very first night ride and net looked back , couple hundred dollors later I now have name brand lights and they are so much more amazing then what I had and now enjoy night riding even more .. So much so I havnt been on the trail during the day in a few months  
If anyone is on the fence about it , I would highly recomended it ! You will get hooked .


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Night Riding...a world within itself. Riding within our sphere of light. It's the realm of the moment.

Here's a good story about night riding

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/[email protected]


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> Night Riding...a world within itself. Riding within our sphere of light. It's the realm of the moment.
> 
> Here's a good story about night riding
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/[email protected]


Good read ..
My go to trail that I would ride over and over and over (in daylight) and know it very well , then at night it was like I've never been there before in a sence . Very peaceful , no foot traffic , no joggers , and very few other riders and sometimes non at all .


----------



## Chasel (Nov 26, 2014)

that's exciting, but i must with the music.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

manbeer said:


> Totally love night riding, did it a bit when in high school and picked it up again a few years back. Technology has come a long way in terms of battery life, brightness, and size, it's amazing. I actually prefer night riding over day in many ways now. You sort of feel more connected


Definitely. Riding in that small sphere of light really increases my focus on the trail as it blanks out all of the normal daytime distractions. Night riding has been my saviour since I've had kids because it allows me to get a couple of non-rushed work day rides in during the week. I often head out alone, which was a bit spooky at first, but now it's fine. I dial back on any high-consequence sections when I'm out there by myself.

Night riding rules!


----------



## Big Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

I did another solo night ride on the Bull mtn trail (North GA) last night. My ride started around 4pm and the weather was perfect.

During the long climb up I noticed this tree on the side of the trail...



















I thought it was pretty cool but I'm sure the anti-everything PC police will not aggree. I was wearing ear buds too!










While enjoying one of the longer the downhill's on the way back I noticed a small bird was about 10-15 feet in front of me in the swath of my light. At first I thought it was a bat but their flight path can be a bit erratic and this birds flight was steady like a humming bird. I think it was actually having fun "riding" along with me. I had this same thing happen a while ago when an owl flew from behind me and basically blinded me since it's wingspan was huge and the reflection of my light was so bright. This time I felt like I could reach out and touch the bird ahead of me.

After the downhill section was over I stopped, turned off the light and just took it all in under the almost full moon.

This is last part of the downhill section I'm referring to (taken in the daylight)...










Cheers and merry Xmas,

-Scott


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Very cool Scott , thank you for the share .
What kind of light set up do you have ?


----------



## Big Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a older Night Rider Mini Newt mounted on the bar. I think Santa (my wife) is getting me a Lights & Motion Urban 800 so I have a helmet light for a backup.

-Scott


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Two lights is really the way to go. One on the bars and a helmet mount. And, given enough disposable income, you will find there is a direct association between $$ and lumens. Buy as much as you can afford and eventually you can't out ride your light. I'm up to 3000 lumens and have a thirst for more.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

As of late I take the lights if I'm out the door past 3 PM because its dark by 5. I also listen to music while night riding. Music makes night riding an almost religious experience. When solo night riding music also helps because you can't hear all the little creaks and noises that come from the woods at night. I know it's just the wind and little critters for the most part, but it's nice to tune it out. The other creepy thing is glowing deer eyes. I have sworn I have come across something horrible in the dark for a split second before realizing its just a deer. Listening to Sabbath and Tool might make that worse but that's something I'm willing to accept.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Probably 90% of my riding is after dark. I'm used to it. 

On the days that I ride during actual daylight hours, it's become kind of a treat. 

And, yes, I realize.....this is the opposite of normal, but it fits my schedule, and as others have said here, advancements in battery and light technology make riding at night safer, in some ways, than during daylight. And convenient.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

I love night riding. One of my favorite things.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

Been night riding for a few years and I enjoy it. I still prefer daytime riding mainly because there are far more trail options. Most trails around me are not open for night riding or have preset date (and group) restrictions. That leaves just a few 'open' trails to choose from in the evening. Fun, but less variety.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> Two lights is really the way to go. One on the bars and a helmet mount. And, given enough disposable income, you will find there is a direct association between $$ and lumens. Buy as much as you can afford and eventually you can't out ride your light. I'm up to 3000 lumens and have a thirst for more.


I agree , after starting off with cheap clones, although adequate light I was lacking intensity and throw but at the same time enjoyin the hell out of my new found passion in night riding . Then I invested in the Gemini Duo & Olympia , that combo brings night riding to a different level , I enjoy the night rides even more now ..


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I put an old generator light on my bike that I just rebuilt. I never put it on the bike when I bought it in 82, because I thought that it was aluminum, and I did not want to screw the ground screw into the frame. If you think that it is dumb that I didn't know that the bike was steel, my new aluminum bike weighs a pound and a half more than the steel bike. Now that is dumb.

Anyway, I was having a meltdown at work and I decided to go to the night game for spirit week at the high school that I drive for. The ride home was in the dark and it was very cold. It was okay. Used to love riding at night to hang out with my friends in town. See how I feel about night riding when it gets warm out. My light is a minor improvement over the lights that I used to have(we're talking 1971), I am definitly looking into better lighting, plus I killed my crank(I put my bike together with old worn parts) because the generator is so hard to turn.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I love night riding, I did 2-3 rides a week in the dark from August to October (when my frame broke). With a new ride built and a fat bike on the way I am hoping to continue all winter! I'm running a new Nightrighder Mini Newt 350 on the helmet, and I just picked up aan alleged 1200 lumen clone for the bars.


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

I just got into night riding this year...been riding for over 20 years. Man, I'm a dope for not trying it before. I've missed so much riding due when it getting dark at 4:30.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I am definitly looking into better lighting, plus I killed my crank(I put my bike together with old worn parts) because the generator is so hard to turn.


I just bought a new crank for my old bike(Acera). I looked at the lights that they had on display next to the cash register. $549???? I am not even going to put that on my wish list. My new bike was only $600.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It's not cheap to night ride if you want some serious, dependable light.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> It's not cheap to night ride if you want some serious, dependable light.


I seriously disagree. There's some very dependable and very cheap stuff (LEDs) coming out of China these days. You can get great stuff for a song and a dance. You just need to do a little digging in the forums. Though you have to be a bit careful about landing a decent battery pack.

15 years back it was expensive to get a quality set of lights (HIDs) but the cheap LEDs today are brighter, lighter with a nicer quality of light.

I really love night riding...

(this light cost my $15 with shipping, now it's bumped up to $17. the battery back that came with is terrible so you'd probably spend another $15 on a decent pack. More than enough light for any ride (but ignore the lumen claim)).


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

Locoman said:


> I seriously disagree. There's some very dependable and very cheap stuff (LEDs) coming out of China these days. You can get great stuff for a song and a dance. You just need to do a little digging in the forums. Though you have to be a bit careful about landing a decent battery pack.
> 
> 15 years back it was expensive to get a quality set of lights (HIDs) but the cheap LEDs today are brighter, lighter with a nicer quality of light.
> 
> I really love night riding...


Agree. I own (4) lights. The most expensive was $110. I only ever use (2) of them. (I loan the other two out to new night riders). I get 2000+ lumens for a minimum of 2.5 hours. Plenty of light for my needs.

All the battery packs are bulky, but I just mount to my bike or put it in my backpack if I mount the light on my helmet.

Lights are CHEAP.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

You guys obviously haven't heard about Bigfoot😨


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I love riding my bike in the dark! :thumbsup:









***


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been slowly working in to night riding. I have a couple lights, and ride until maybe an hour after sunset. Eventually, it will be a true night ride.


----------



## jim293 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have done it a few times now and it is so different at night. But I do enjoy it.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Locoman said:


> I seriously disagree. There's some very dependable and very cheap stuff (LEDs) coming out of China these days. You can get great stuff for a song and a dance. You just need to do a little digging in the forums. Though you have to be a bit careful about landing a decent battery pack.
> 
> 15 years back it was expensive to get a quality set of lights (HIDs) but the cheap LEDs today are brighter, lighter with a nicer quality of light.
> 
> ...


For just a bit more $, I really have to endorse the Cygolite options. Nice and compact and bright, and not too 'spensive, either. 
I got a Mty 800 on my helmet, and a Trident 750 on the bar....most of the time, I run them at less than 60% full, and its' plenty for me. The minimum for the night races around here is 1000 lumens, I believe.

Santa is bringing me a new Cygo bar light......1700 lumens on high. That will give me about as much light as a car on hi-beams, with the 800 from my helmet tossed in.


----------



## stillslow (Feb 21, 2014)

Cygolights here too. They never give lights to the shootouts so its hard to compare on paper but at 60% I get more than enough. I have an old night rider that was good when i bought it for 3X the cost and it doesn't even compare to today's lights.


----------



## azcanc (Aug 13, 2009)

Tarheel Trailblazers Message Board - SL2K sales thread. Now 1200 Lumens! - ive got two of these....night ride regularly. Such a blast~

aaron


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Winter = night riding (if I wanna ride)

I'm not sure how this bag of potato chips got on here...but I can't get rid of it. creepy. it doesn't show up as an attachment in the edit


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I love night rides. One night last year, my buddy and I were stopped at a cross street changing a battery and a cop rolled up on us and asked what we were doing. It was about 1:30 in the morning. When we told him, he was completely freaked out that we were riding in the woods. He also couldn't believe I was 48. He said when he was coming up on us, he was sure he was going to be sending kids home. 
I said please, no! My wife is there!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

We have bears here....


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> We have bears here....


We have bears and mountain lions in CA but I don't let it keep me from night riding. I'm sure you've heard it before but you're more likely to get killed driving to the trail head or slipping in the shower.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Yup, we have coyotes and black bear around here, but I'll be damned if that stops me from riding at night.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Can't hide from the bears. Here's the proof Family of Bears Makes Local Stop - WLOS - Asheville Top Stories - ABC


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

Went for my first night ride with the new lights I picked up. It was awesome, I can't wait for tonight!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I would try it out too though. I have a very nice light from my cuz. It's kind of cold now though.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I would try it out too though. I have a very nice light from my cuz. It's kind of cold now though.


Bulk up and go for it!


----------



## climbingrules (Feb 3, 2010)

Night riding rules! It brings back that thrilling feeling of staying out past your curfew when you were a kid!

Here's a cool article for the uninitiated. If you're into it already just enjoy the pictures.

Art's Cyclery Blog » Get the Most Out of Your Night Rides

I must say though, I really enjoy riding alone at night...


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

This time of they year that's all I do, its dark when I get out of work. Summer I ride near dusk till dark cause the temps drop so yeah I ride a lot at night. My favorite place to ride is single track we cut through old ruins left from long ago. Its cool during the day and downright spooky at spot's at night.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

Gators around where I ride. I am not sure I want to roll up on one at night. I have been face to face during the day. That is one way to ensure your "fight or flight" mechanism works.


----------



## Yelnatz (Sep 18, 2014)

Gets dark too quickly for me. Gets nerve wracking on a busy road.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

When I was stationed in Texas, I used to ride my bike to the Wichita Mountains Wildlife Refuge. One night it was too hot to sleep and the mosquitos were driving me crazy. I packed up and hopped on my bike with my trusty generator light. Next thing I knew there were hooves clomping all around me. Did I mention the wildlife refuge had buffalos?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I would try it out too though. I have a very nice light from my cuz. It's kind of cold now though.


People around here, myself included, ride at night on a daily basis. Your fears are unfounded.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Really its cold out, there's bears, there's coyote's?

Those risk's are all there when its light out, night riding isn't not that big of a deal. Man the heck up cupcake's!


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

C.M.S said:


> Local park trails ? If so most allow it but you have to be out of there at a certain time , or you get locked in .


We can't ride in the local or state parks at all (due to the enormous influence/power/money wielded by the local equestrian groups).

The open space district allows bikes on about 60% of their trails, but all close 1/2 hour after sunset, and it is enforced.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

dirtrider76 said:


> Really its cold out, there's bears, there's coyote's?
> 
> Those risk's are all there when its light out, night riding isn't not that big of a deal. Man the heck up cupcake's!


Thanks for the great inspiration -_-

I've never done night riding before, and in NC, bears are multiplied by 10. I'm thinking about it though. Gonna buy a face mask to keep that cold air out and give it a try maybe.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

Had my first night ride ever a few hours ago. This is a technical descent I've done at least twenty times this year in daylight... This run was my personal best (shaky video with nasty clicking sound warning):


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

TheDwayyo said:


> Had my first night ride ever a few hours ago. This is a technical descent I've done at least twenty times this year in daylight... This run was my personal best (shaky video with nasty clicking sound warning):


Nice trail. Trees are close...I like that!


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Thanks for the great inspiration -_-
> 
> I've never done night riding before, and in NC, bears are multiplied by 10. I'm thinking about it though. Gonna buy a face mask to keep that cold air out and give it a try maybe.


Sorry people get all worked up about it but its the same as riding during the day but its dark out. Where I live we see all the same wildlife and we ride in the cold and snow all winter. Put a good light on your lid and a go have some fun.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

***


----------



## Mona Joiner (Dec 11, 2014)

I love night riding especially after my work is done it relaxes me. I like the feel of the cold air in my face and it keeps me going and going and going


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Do any of you guys ride alone at night or mostly in groups?


----------



## Clyde250 (Oct 18, 2013)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Do any of you guys ride alone at night or mostly in groups?


I get freaked out riding alone. My BIL's ran into a fresh, bleeding dear leg right in the trail this summer. I rode the same trail the following day, and it was stripped to the bone. Probably Bigfoot, and I am terrified of Bigfoot.

If I am going to ride alone, I will go at dusk and just ride home in the dark.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Do any of you guys ride alone at night or mostly in groups?


Solo , because I am anti social lol


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

No fear


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL Its not fear, Its common sense, wisdom, and maturity that keeps me out of my woods at night.

You Young whipper snappers still think your gonna live forever 

Lets see, your 98.7% done with a switchback and you know there is a big drop next and half way down this drop you gotta gets between a wall of dirt and a tree. Failure lands you 25 feet down in a deep black water filled hole, "Oh Black Water",, prolly quick sand, definitly hungry gators, a cotton mouth is always close by and most likely very sharp things stick up at you..

Your Light Goes out,,,,,


,,,LOL,,,,
,
,
,
,
Yup, the gene pool needs cleaning out now and then


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Do any of you guys ride alone at night or mostly in groups?


Both! Solo its a Zen thing, large group's its a ride in and relax thing, when I ride with my one friend we feed off each other. We both set our fastest times at night. You concentrate on the trail and the ride and what's in the beam.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtrider76 said:


> Both! Solo its a Zen thing, large group's its a ride in and relax thing, when I ride with my one friend we feed off each other. We both set our fastest times at night. You concentrate on the trail and the ride and what's in the beam.


I can see the 'Zen' In that,,,

Its like when I back off to 85-90% I get better Strava times, I get better, 'Flow'


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Osco said:


> LOL Its not fear, Its common sense, wisdom, and maturity that keeps me out of my woods at night.
> 
> You Young whipper snappers still think your gonna live forever
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried riding at night? You make it sound like certain death. Use your head, ride accordingly and don't do stupid stuff. I have 2 lights for redundancy, carry a flash light and always ride area's I know. Combine that with letting people know where your going and or riding in a group its not this certain death you seem to think it is.

I'm almost 40, might be young to you but I assure you I'm not immortal. Try it you might like it, don't be so close minded.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm 45 about to turn 46 next week , and well y'all know how I feel about night riding


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I got my first serious light in 94 and have probably done at 15 to 20% of all my riding since then at night (I'm 47). 

:thumbsup:

Sometimes, even better than riding w/ a light is shutting it off and just criuising Jedi style, sometimes with a big moon, sometimes when you can barely see anything. Obviously not a great time to ride fast or go exploring unfamiliar trails or anything, but you want to talk about making an old trail interesting again and being really immersive, it can be a surprisingly good time. Me and a few guys have been doing a weeky 'social' nite ride for close to 20 years and we usually end up doing at least a couple sections of it in the dark, typically after allowing our eyes adjust over a trailside brew or two.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've done the ride by moon light, its pretty awesome!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Nice trail. Trees are close...I like that!


Yeah that was sweet. I have a ton of ripped shirts and scratch scars on my arms from trails like that. Looked like fun stuff.

I was dying to reach up and switch on a helmet light though - I used to run just a bar light, but I'm totally sold on having it on my head now.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

48 here and I do plenty of night solo riding. My main riding buddy works nights.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Osco said:


> LOL Its not fear, Its common sense, wisdom, and maturity that keeps me out of my woods at night.
> 
> You Young whipper snappers still think your gonna live forever


Well, you would certainly have a point if my "no fear" quip was taken as a reference to night riding solo some unfamiliar, technically unforgiving mountainous trail with one light and a deficit in the common sense department. However, my "no fear" response was perhaps more addressed to those ride responsibly yet exhibit an unjustified fear of the creepy and spooky things thought to co-exist along the trails. No fear.

And, this "young whipper snapper" is 57 years old and still cranking the miles on a near daily (and nightly) basis.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> Well, you would certainly have a point if my "no fear" quip was taken as a reference to night riding solo some unfamiliar, technically unforgiving mountainous trail with one light and a deficit in the common sense department. However, my "no fear" response was perhaps more addressed to those ride responsibly yet exhibit an unjustified fear of the creepy and spooky things thought to co-exist along the trails. No fear.
> 
> And, this "young whipper snapper" is 57 years old and still cranking the miles on a near daily (and nightly) basis.


Like a Boss :thumbsup:


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I sure as hell can't say I've never gotten the willies riding alone at night. 

Good motivation to pedal harder. 

I definitely find I run into more wildlife riding at night. Actually, once I got taken out by a beaver on a some singletrack along a pond. I must've scared him up and he made a mad dash for the water. Right across the trail and right into my front wheel. Thing just came charging into my little ball of light as I'm cranking along, got tangled up pretty good with my front end, flipped me over. Surprised the **** out of me; I went flying into the dark and made some sort of shrieking squawk my buddy still busts my balls about. 

Once I scared up a blue heron that was chilling on the side of some quad/fireroad trail and it flew along in my beam for maybe 20 seconds, but it was so cool it seemed longer. 

Owls, porcs, skunks, lots of deer close ups, never ran into a black bear or moose. They're around, but not a lot of them.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Do any of you guys ride alone at night or mostly in groups?


Always alone, just because I only got back into riding last summer and haven't met anyone that rides locally yet. 90% of my riding is in the predawn dark.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Do any of you guys ride alone at night or mostly in groups?


Almost always alone. In my 40s and most of my friends gave up on MTBing. Night riding was freaky at first but you get over it.

It's just a lot of awesome.

.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Solo night rides here. Lots of bears, cougars, coyote's and the rare wolf of which I've had run ins with all but coyote's. So mega amounts of light and the love to just ride day or night!!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Locoman said:


> I seriously disagree. There's some very dependable and very cheap stuff (LEDs) coming out of China these days. You can get great stuff for a song and a dance. You just need to do a little digging in the forums. Though you have to be a bit careful about landing a decent battery pack.
> 
> 15 years back it was expensive to get a quality set of lights (HIDs) but the cheap LEDs today are brighter, lighter with a nicer quality of light.
> 
> ...


So true. After many faithful years, my L&M Arc, gave up the ghost. It was plenty bright, reasonably light, and decent burn times. It cost me something like $300. I replaced it with a light that is brighter, smaller, a lot lighter, has a better battery, and longer burn times. I paid $60, shipped to my door. Night riding is no longer exclusive, as some may believe.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtrider76 said:


> Have you ever tried riding at night? You make it sound like certain death.
> , don't be so close minded.


I was Joking,, Lighten up biker !

I've danced with a Cotton Mouth, and I mean dance !
Got between two tuskers while the wimins and babies ran for cover,,very scary.

Bailed Into the tall grass to miss hitting a doe In the hind legs, prolly wouldda broke one..

Naww I get In plenty of trouble and yep I've been out after dark.

I run with a NightRider Lumina 550 as a primary.

View attachment 946659


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Osco said:


> I was Joking,, Lighten up biker !
> 
> I've danced with a Cotton Mouth, and I mean dance !
> Got between two tuskers while the wimins and babies ran for cover,,very scary.
> ...


Dork.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

OK, I finally got a frosty ride in with the new "1200 lumen" Chinese knock-off. Between the Niterider Mini Newt 350 on the helmet and whatever the clone was putting out on the bars, it was like daylight. Almost too much light for what I ride! I picked up the refractor lense that changes the spot to a wide beam, total investment in the clone was $24 ($17 and change for the light plus $6 for the refractor lense).

Edit: I just added links and found that the price on the light has jumped up about $9.50 from what I paid for it, no doubt just in time for Christmas...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Let there be light


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

carbuncle said:


> OK, I finally got a frosty ride in with the new "1200 lumen" Chinese knock-off. Between the Niterider Mini Newt 350 on the helmet and whatever the clone was putting out on the bars, it was like daylight. Almost too much light for what I ride! I picked up the refractor lense that changes the spot to a wide beam, total investment in the clone was $24 ($17 and change for the light plus $6 for the refractor lense).
> 
> Edit: I just added links and found that the price on the light has jumped up about $9.50 from what I paid for it, no doubt just in time for Christmas...


That's the same china knock off I run on my bars. It wont last a full ride on high but on low its fine. I have no complaint's, I wanted a cheap expendable light cause if its me or the bike, c-ya bike! I have a Dinotte XLM3 on my lid and if I need more light I can run that on high for a full ride.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been night riding for years and have used a little of everything in the lighting department, and you can't hardly beat the Dinotte XLM3's for high quality, dependably serious  lighting. I'm running a pair of them and can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

dirtrider76 said:


> That's the same china knock off I run on my bars. It wont last a full ride on high but on low its fine. I have no complaint's, I wanted a cheap expendable light cause if its me or the bike, c-ya bike! I have a Dinotte XLM3 on my lid and if I need more light I can run that on high for a full ride.


My experience so far is the same, it lasted about 1.25 hours on high on the first charge. I may upgrade the battery after Christmas, but even the medium setting is plenty bright enough!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My biggest complaint with the Chinese knock-offs was short run times and they had a propensity to just go black with battery exhaustion without warning. After several years of this I finally decided to go with dependability. The Dinotte gives me 2.5 hours on high at 1,500 lumens. Two of these (one on helmet and one on the bars) gives me light that I can't out-ride.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm of the same mind, the NiteRider is actually plenty for me and much more reliable, but after seeing the knock-off thread in the night riding section I decided to try this one out because, well, $17 bucks. The DiNotte looks cool, great reviews.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I run my NR 550 on the medium setting mostly, seems to be plenty unless you come up on someone and get shined in the face. My eyes need more than a sec to regain night vision.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Referring to getting a face plant of intense light...fortunately, all of our trails are one-way, so that greatly diminishes the risk of getting an eye-full (at least while on the trail).


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Santa just scored me a Cygo Centauri 1700 for my new bar light. It goes perfectly with the MityCross 800 I have on my helmet. 

so now, I got up to 2500 lumens at my fingertips, enough light for even an old guy like me.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I just started night riding about six weeks ago. I always ride alone, as none of my riding buddies have bought lights. It's definitely a different experience, but I really enjoy it, most so after a stressful day at work. I generally find a good spot for a break like a log to sit on, maybe a snack, and kill the lights and sit and relax for a bit and let the day fade away behind me. One thing I noticed right off, is that you hear so much more at night than during the day, at least I do. The sound of my tires, my breathing, my chain rolling along, the trees creaking in the wind, leaves rustling, etc. It's very calming and peaceful to me, almost meditative.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

HPIguy said:


> I just started night riding about six weeks ago. I always ride alone, as none of my riding buddies have bought lights. It's definitely a different experience, but I really enjoy it, most so after a stressful day at work. I generally find a good spot for a break like a log to sit on, maybe a snack, and kill the lights and sit and relax for a bit and let the day fade away behind me. One thing I noticed right off, is that you hear so much more at night than during the day, at least I do. The sound of my tires, my breathing, my chain rolling along, the trees creaking in the wind, leaves rustling, etc. It's very calming and peaceful to me, almost meditative.


This reminds me of one night ride I went on with my friend. He's real fast and my back was out bad. I told him to do the loop and I'd take a short cut and wait on top of a certain hill for him so not to ruin his ride. 
I got to the meeting spot, turned off my lights and just sat and enjoyed the moon and sounds of the woods. 
I noticed two sets of lights coming. I just sat and watched them come up the hill. As soon as the front guy's light hit me, he screamed like a girl. He asked what kind of nut sits alone in the dark in the woods? I had a good laugh.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't get creeped out anymore, but I did in the beginning. My biggest scare was a couple of weeks after I just started night riding. I keep the battery for my helmet light in the top pocket of my CamelBak, but the cord is like 4 feet long so there is lots of excess. I kept that looped up with a twist tie in the middle of the cord. Well, on one ride this loop had worked itself out of the pocket, and swung around and hit me on the back of my shoulder. Holy #$%@, I thought someone had run up on me from behind and was trying to grab my shoulder! Now I leave the extra cabling wrapped around the battery itself and keep that pocket zipped tight.

Now the only thing I hate about night riding here (Florida) are the banana spiders. The biggest are as big as the palm of your hand, but most are "only" 2-3 inches across. While they are truly Lovcraftian horrors, undoubtedly the worst thing about them is the fact that they come out at dusk and spin their webs across the trail at _exactly_ face level, then sit right in the middle. Luckily they go into hiding when the temps drop to about 60 degrees, so they're gone this time of year.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

night riding in the rain last night. please snow soon.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Night rides while its snowing = epic!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I like to get out under the trees on cloudy nights, stop, and turn off all the lights for a while. So dark, I can't see a thing. Heightens all the other senses. Love it.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Went for about 3 miles tonight. Loved it. Not in the woods though. Took the bike for a spin around the neighborhood. Super dark outside, but I got a really good light that lights up the road better than a car.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

NYrr496 said:


> This reminds me of one night ride I went on with my friend. He's real fast and my back was out bad. I told him to do the loop and I'd take a short cut and wait on top of a certain hill for him so not to ruin his ride.
> I got to the meeting spot, turned off my lights and just sat and enjoyed the moon and sounds of the woods.
> I noticed two sets of lights coming. I just sat and watched them come up the hill. As soon as the front guy's light hit me, he screamed like a girl. He asked what kind of nut sits alone in the dark in the woods? I had a good laugh.


LMAO! Now that's pretty funny!

It's really warm here for this time of year, got in a good ride after work, before coming back into work, again. 

sorry for the potato quality










This guy looks pretty happy to me


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

jjaguar said:


> I don't get creeped out anymore, but I did in the beginning. My biggest scare was a couple of weeks after I just started night riding. I keep the battery for my helmet light in the top pocket of my CamelBak, but the cord is like 4 feet long so there is lots of excess. I kept that looped up with a twist tie in the middle of the cord. Well, on one ride this loop had worked itself out of the pocket, and swung around and hit me on the back of my shoulder. Holy #$%@, I thought someone had run up on me from behind and was trying to grab my shoulder! Now I leave the extra cabling wrapped around the battery itself and keep that pocket zipped tight.
> 
> Now the only thing I hate about night riding here (Florida) are the banana spiders. The biggest are as big as the palm of your hand, but most are "only" 2-3 inches across. While they are truly Lovcraftian horrors, undoubtedly the worst thing about them is the fact that they come out at dusk and spin their webs across the trail at _exactly_ face level, then sit right in the middle. Luckily they go into hiding when the temps drop to about 60 degrees, so they're gone this time of year.


Are banana spiders an invasive species, or have they always been in Florida?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

night riding sure is fun. Not as spontaneous though, sometimes i forget to charge the batteries.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

Old Ray said:


> Are banana spiders an invasive species, or have they always been in Florida?


I believe they are native.

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/misc/golden_silk_spider.htm


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, I'm pretty sure they're native to Florida. Here's a fun video of one down in Miami eating a lizard:






Also, when I first started night riding I noticed these sparkly, emerald-green reflections all over the trail. I assumed they were some sort of crystal reflecting my lights, like how granite has bits of quartz in it. But then I realized that the trails I ride are all sand, there isn't anything that should reflect like that. So decided to stop and investigate. Turns out it was a wolf spider, the green was reflection from it's eyes. Aagh! The trails are covered in spiders! Literally hundreds and hundreds of them! And those are only the ones looking at me!

(Actually, those guys don't bother me anymore. At least they don't spin webs across the trail.)


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thankfully the banana spiders disappear in the big bend area/region in the winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, around here (Orlando area) I find that the web spinning starts to decrease when the temperature gets below about 70, and stops altogether around 60, so right now they aren't spinning any webs. It's only really bad right after daylight savings time, when it's dark early but it still isn't cold yet. But they never really go away. If we get one warm day in the middle of winter then they're back at work.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jjaguar said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure they're native to Florida. Here's a fun video of one down in Miami eating a lizard:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;UupMxudzLBE]http://youtu.be/UupMxudzLBE[/video


Holy jesus, Mothra is sitting there under a leaf waiting to swoop down with friggin laser-beams.

We tend not to have those issues here.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Holy jesus, Mothra is sitting there under a leaf waiting to swoop down with friggin laser-beams.
> 
> We tend not to have those issues here.
> View attachment 948353


Lone your quote from Tony.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Jayem said:


> We tend not to have those issues here.
> View attachment 948353


That is a totally awsome picture. I'm hoping to stop hating the winter.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We got out last evening (We're riding in southern Ontario). The local trail was packed down but icy so it made for a slippery, bumpy ride


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Judy, I'm sure that you bring much warmth to a winters ride.

Cheers!


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Night riding in the snow looks like fun ..
Unfortunately our local park trails close when it's sloppy wet and it's been rainy off and on for the past 3 weeks .... Plz dry out !! I have a brand new Gemini Duo that I've only got to use once so far , I'm getting ansie ..


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

C.M.S said:


> Night riding in the snow looks like fun ..
> Unfortunately our local park trails close when it's sloppy wet and it's been rainy off and on for the past 3 weeks .... Plz dry out !! I have a brand new Gemini Duo that I've only got to use once so far , I'm getting ansie ..


It's been pouring here the past 2 days and unseasonably warm. Even the trails that drain well will be like riding through peanut butter


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

It stoped raining the other day and the sun has been out so hopefully soon the trails will dry out and I can get back to some night riding bliss .


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

C.M.S said:


> It stoped raining the other day and the sun has been out so hopefully soon the trails will dry out and I can get back to some night riding bliss .


I went biking after a night of rain this week.....learned my lesson. I was mud dirty all over.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

My favorite time of year again .


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

daylight savings time. due to my work schedule and errands on weekends, all my rides will be at least daylight/night if not setting out after dark.

last week, i had to lead another rider down tam because he forgot his lights...


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Good ole night riding...great for taking scary pictures...


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

A buddy and I had a great night ride tonight. Perfect weather, dry and 50 degrees, only a few muddy spots. 

I love night riding, I am always so glad I went.


----------



## 2tofly (Nov 6, 2011)

I live in South Korea currently and will only ride at night(preferably, anyway. Korea has some awesome trails, but during daylight hours they are packed to the gills with hikers. Night, the trails belong to us...


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

Put in my eighth night ride of the year on Monday. It was one of the best because I was with two of my podium class budz in a soon to be legal trail that I had only ridden once before. It is very steep (125vf/mile average) and rocky and I fell behind 10 times. 
Fortunately, one of the guys had a flat which gave me an extra break and cost us 12 minutes for a phat flat. Around mile 10 they lost me, but I knew I was close because I smelled the dogpile that they had disturbed. Suddenly, I realized that I was in a different town park about half a mile northwest of the trail. Fortunate again, I had done a Frisbee freestyle demo there about 40 years ago and knew exactly how to get back by road just before they called me. My wife didn't understand why I passed out so quickly that night...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

A hiker I know asked what night riding is all about. He doesn't hike at night.
After explaining the light set-up, and how I use The Force to navigate unfamiliar terrain at breakneck speed with a 20 lumen keychain light (I'm totally lying) I pondered further and explained one other aspect of it:

The "strangest" thing about night riding is that if you find yourself going fast - and it always _looks_ faster at night - your concentration increases and you sort of exist only in the little bubble of light out in front of your bike. The event horizon is so close you can't blink. But then when you eventually stop, and your normal thoughts all come back to you, you often get a weird feeling like you are surrounded by danger. Like all of those things hiding in the dark will suddenly rush into your little bubble. The uncomfortable feeling prompts you to be off again. I've read (on MTBR) about many people feeling that way. Around me there aren't even any real dangerous animals, but the mind is tricky that way.








-F


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Rep for the Pee Wee scene. That was classic! :lol:


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

I love night riding! Started night riding about 5 years after I started mountain biking and it opened up a whole new level of fun. I have a great group of buddies I ride with at night and I always look forward to our rides. 
Few pics from different rides and locations.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn. This thread got me all psyched to go for a night ride. I'm goin' either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Beware of the creeper, Dorbella.


----------



## Boyd (Oct 18, 2015)

The dog and I just cranked out 4 miles. It was a brisk 28. Damp trails were frozen to a realy fun tacky consistency


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a night ride, four days ago, frezzing, fog so thick i could not see more than 3m ahead..climbed 600m, to find some clean air..there wasn't any.. just fog and more cold fog, like in town for past two weeks... than decided to stop, change wet base layer..took me 2 min to find damn cloth..turned down.. too cold without pedaling on the road, had to take it slow due to visibility, too dangerous to take single trail alone..
Got home all cold.. 36h hours later fever, swollen little tongue by factor 4..than a miracle..a relative gave me a remedy (not carbon as mine 😩 ), took two drops of wild oregano oil,mixed with with olive oil, gargled few minutes, than drank two drops and blink... Healthy, no pneumonia no cold.. Nothing but coughing a bit... Sooo ... Had a sunny day ride today at cosy 8C.. Just a perfect day😊
I wish you all as much time on your bikes as you'd like to have in 2016.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

We did our Tuesday ride on Monday this past week due to Rain on Tuesday.









Merry Christmas

Not sure why the thumbnail pic is upside down nor how to delete it. So I guess you need to trun your monitors over.


----------



## Kai_Jordyn (Oct 19, 2015)

My wife and I did our first ever night ride last night on our Pugs Ops...what a great time! Checked out all of the Christmas lights in our town and then did some country riding to check out the sites.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I rode last night between the rain storms. Went flying up a path to the wooden bridge that crosses the canal lock and the back tire kicks out on the steps. I ended up holding onto the wet round metal hand rail with my bike clipped to my left foot and my other foot outside the handrail. I don't know how I didn't fall into the lock which is like a 25-30ft drop but it looks a lot further in the dark! Possibly the oddest thing I ever had happen on a night ride. Stupid steps never would have been a issue if I went faster!


----------



## smhmpls (Oct 20, 2015)

Winter night riding is magic. I did my first winter night ride earlier this week during a pretty solid snowstorm and it was a borderline religious experience. I was rocking two Cygolite 360 Metros on medium with a crummy home depot led headlamp and it was pretty decent, but I wanted moar lights! The next morning I ordered a Fenix BC30 for the bars and made a helmet mount for one of the Cygolites. Have not ridden this config yet, but did a quick backyard test and I can tell it will be amazing....

Some pics from the last ride... not sure why they are sideways..


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Still Hooked , and never looking back. #NightRidingRules.
Riding during the day has become strange and different , thats how much i love the night .


----------



## shishono (Jan 10, 2016)

I usually ride at night because my country is very hot at day (Bangkok, Thailand).
I find and survey new trails at daytime, plan routes and ride it at night.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

...


Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

OutdoorMan01 said:


> Before few night...


Uh...what?

it disappeared...


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

NiteRider 750 watt on snowmobile broken trail...:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

volksbike said:


> NiteRider 750 watt on snowmobile broken trail...


I think you mean 750 Lumen Output.

not 750 Watts. Yikes! Daytime.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> I think you mean 750 Lumen Output.
> 
> not 750 Watts. Yikes! Daytime.


Speaking of daylight , i believe the Lupine Betty R7 would be pretty close LOL


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm riding with two DiNotte XML-3's. One on the bars and one on the helmet. That's a total of 3,200 lumens and I can't out-ride my light. That's as close to daytime as I've been.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Last night.. city ride.

Sent from my SM-G350 u







sing Tapatalk


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

fresh wolf tracks in the snow on a night ride in the beginning of December.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

40min tonight, windy, cold weather...


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Night riding's pretty awesome. Get out once every week or two in the winter, and every time I think "why don't I do this more often?"

Definitely creates a more 'in the moment' ride. I don't think ahead as much to the next hill or next trail feature....all the focus has to be on what's in front of you.

I think it also helps with picking good lines, since the light accentuate shadows (ie. biggest bumps)....also helps with bike balance. There's a different feel in that way than day riding.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Night riding allows us see our home turf, familiar trails in a whole new light (no pun intended). Everything's different, but pleasingly recognizable. It’s a fresh perspective on the status quo.


----------

